# Eheim 2026/2028 pro2 - Leak when tipped 45' - o ring?



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

Finally getting around to getting the new tank up and running, after I went through and cleaned it, filled and had it running in/out of a bucket without issue. However when I was moving it from the sink I tilted the filter 30-45' and had it leak some water (seemed like it was exiting near the power cord).

I went to big al's and bought the motor to media basket seal, and an internal seal unit (turns out it's not the right one - different model, but partially my fault for not verifying where the leak was from). I disassembled the motor unit the o-ring referenced on http://www.atomicrice.com/detail.html it appears to be in good condition (the primer seems to be slow to return to normal position - but I don't have experience with how quick it should be).

Is the o-ring the problem, or does this model normally leak when tilted?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

No it should not leak even at a 45 degree angle. I have had it leak from where the motor head unit meets the body. I bought the replacement gasket from eheim and it never leaked again. 

That site you refer to is interesting. Seems like a very good alternative.


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

It should not leak at all. Could be the o-ring I run 2 eheim 2028 on my 180G, and have never had leaks. 

Try lubricating the o-ring with some vaseline, I do this whenever I clean my filters. The o-rings on my filters are like new, and I have been running one of my 2028 for 5 years now.

Good luck


----------

